# Tip's for selling photos?



## Shaneuk (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips on selling photos to magazines? 

I have a lot of photos, on my computer, I have tried selling some but I don't think my approach was quite right.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 6, 2010)

I know in my area, we have a local art association that will help showcase your work in different parts of town including the gallery. maybe you have something like that in your area. Proper exposure is the first step.


----------



## Shaneuk (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay thanks. I do remember hearing about something now.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 6, 2010)

Magazines usually send a photog out to illustrate an article or use stock images. If you want to work for one, you need to approach the photo editor with your portfolio then hope they give you a call id they liked your work.

I took a different approach (which doesn't work with all magazines, btw.) I both wrote and shot articles on specs then went and sold them to magazines. It worked quite well for a time until too many people started doing the same but not asking to be paid much. That killed that market.

This was quite a while back that I got out of it. Who knows what it's like today...


----------



## Shaneuk (Jul 6, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Magazines usually send a photog out to illustrate an article or use stock images. If you want to work for one, you need to approach the photo editor with your portfolio then hope they give you a call id they liked your work.
> 
> I took a different approach (which doesn't work with all magazines, btw.) I both wrote and shot articles on specs then went and sold them to magazines. It worked quite well for a time until too many people started doing the same but not asking to be paid much. That killed that market.
> 
> This was quite a while back that I got out of it. Who knows what it's like today...



How much did you charge per photo? I really don't want to under charge.


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2010)

Shaneuk said:


> How much did you charge per photo? I really don't want to under charge.


He charged for images and a written article.

How much you charge depends on the size the photo is used and the circulation of the magazine. Actually what you sell is a use license, you don't sell the photo. You can sell the usage rights to a single photo to many different users, rather than just selling the photo once.

Look at the inexpensive book *Photographers Market*. It has lists of various outlets for selling photos beyond just magazines.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Market-Editors-Writers-Digest/dp/1582975841/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278448879&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: 2010 Photographer's Market (9781582975849): Editors of Writer's Digest Books: Books[/ame]


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2010)

Shaneuk said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Magazines usually send a photog out to illustrate an article or use stock images. If you want to work for one, you need to approach the photo editor with your portfolio then hope they give you a call id they liked your work.
> ...



I was asked for some of my shots at Chatworth horse trials by Derby Telegraph for the Sunday suppliment they wanted them free, told them to P_ _ _ off, your just down the road from me, i'm working in Derby at the moment


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Shaneuk said:


> How much did you charge per photo? I really don't want to under charge.



As KmH said, I charged a flat fee for an illustrated article. It varied quite a bit depending on the publication. But my rates wouldn't mean much to you today. You need to find out from people doing it today.

At least you are in the right place to sell. Europe has a much bigger magazine market than the US (which is where I was until recently) since each country has its own magazines. It was quite rare that I sold an article only once.

But shooting in the US gave me a wealth of possibilities of articles because we have a lot of crazies and weirdos doing all kinds of strange things that the european seem to love reading about 

In your case, I would try and sell to the US market and for that the book mentioned by KmH would be very useful. Also, I stayed away from news type articles. They have too short a lifespan to be worth it.

Unless you want to become a PJ. But that's another story.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 8, 2010)

For local papers you will be lucky to get £15


----------



## jonyroger (Jul 19, 2010)

There are so many tips for selling the photos. It can be depends on the size the photo is used and the circulation of the magazine. Actually what you sell is a use license, you don't sell the photo.


----------



## flashfiles (Jul 19, 2010)

i think luck plays an important role in selling to magazines. that, and knowing the right persons. networking plays an important part in selling in any domain


----------



## Smith009 (Aug 5, 2010)

Photography is one of my hobby. I like your post. It is very helpful, every one can share their own thought about tips for selling photos. Here i am sharing my own thought about tips for selling photos

1. Most magazines and print materials use stock photos they find online. you can share your photos on Internet for selling
2. If you are sharing your photos online for stock photography, make sure to scan your pictures for potential issues, such as copyright infringement.3. Chances are that everyone is taking photos of their kids, pets, local farm animals and beach vacations.4. Be creative when taking the pictures you want to sell.
5. In order to maximize your profits you need to be flexible.​​


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Honestly?  After looking at your flickr, you need better images OR images that are more in line with who you are selling to.

Random shots rarely sell.  If you want to sell to tourists at a market, then make sure you have typical touristy shots that are interesting and unique.  Selling to someone to hang an image in their office?  Well, what type of work do they do and who is their clientele?


----------



## georgeshoemoney (Aug 9, 2010)

Make it a personal choice not to associate or be part of a photographic  environment made up of people like that. Get your digital training from  online sources that are up to date.


----------



## ethansmith50 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok you all post very nice information and I think important advantage of selling photos is on the net. Absolutely no actual research is required. Simply open an account with any micro stock website and upload pictures.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2010)

ethansmith50 said:


> Absolutely no actual research is required.


None? Zip? Nada?


----------

